

Ask HN: Where do young working professionals hang out? - bookworm97

As a young working professional I'd like to meet others who are in the same boat. But I find it difficult because it's not like in college, where everyone on campus are the same age as you with similar goals. Where can I meet other young working professionals?
======
whichdan
Are you in a major city? Reddit.com usually has meetups going on, with atleast
a few regulars.

Meetup.com is also a great option, especially in larger cities.

------
AznHisoka
The same place you meet other regular people: bars, clubs, bookstores, grocery
stores, classes, gyms, etc.

